# 2009 Rogue undercarriage rust



## Reset (May 1, 2019)

Hi all, new member here. I have a 2009 Rogue with about 87K miles on it. I have been trying to get some of the tighter areas that are starting to rust, and wondering if anyone has good experiences with an easy approach with rust reformer. Some spots are hard to get at to remove the rust. Thanks.


----------

